# Some help for moving to Madrid



## Solarboy (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi guys,

hope I'm doing this right, but I'm moving to Madrid in March with work, but I need some advise (help!)

I'm havig Sanish lessons and will continue to have them at work, but I'm now after somewhere to live. I'm going to go over and have a bit of an explore, but I was wondering about some ideas.

I'm looking for a 1/2 bed flat, that needs to be near to a gym, a park and preferably near the subway. The office is near to Museo Nacional de Ciencias Naturales in Salamanca, and I'd like an easy commute if possible.

Budget is €800-€1000 euros per month, has anyone got any ideas for flats or locations? 

Thanks,

K


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Solarboy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> hope I'm doing this right, but I'm moving to Madrid in March with work, but I need some advise (help!)
> 
> ...


Hi & Welcome

I don´t know Madrid well enough to advise BUT I do know the following websites that you can try, they are like rightmove in the UK (list many agencies)

Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com
Venta de pisos de segunda mano y obra nueva | pisos.com

And there are many more.. If you google something like "alquiler casas en madrid" you will find plenty I am sure!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*madrid*

Here are some threads that may help you, or they may just give another load of questions you want to ask!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...living-spain/61697-where-madrid-children.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pain/61302-moving-madrid-week-after-next.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...50875-renting-apartment-madrid-questions.html


----------



## Solarboy (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi guys - thanks for our help and the links.. this looks more daunting than I first thought!

I found a site once that was a property search in spanish and english, but can't find it since.. do you perhaps know what the site is?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Solarboy said:


> Hi guys - thanks for our help and the links.. this looks more daunting than I first thought!
> 
> I found a site once that was a property search in spanish and english, but can't find it since.. do you perhaps know what the site is?



Hi Solarboy, 

Try idealista.com?

I think Salamanca will be out of budget for you, but I may be wrong. My brother recently moved to Chamberi and absolutely love the charm of the area. We grew in Salamanca - Metro Retiro- and always moaned about the lack of shops and markets and convenience of the area. 
Chamberi is more like a working class neighbourhood with lots of shops and lots of nice restaurants and cafes.
You will find that Subway in Madrid is excellent, and all areas are well conected. 

Why does it look daunting?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Hi Solarboy,
> 
> Try idealista.com?
> 
> ...


I think sonrisa is right. Salamanca is one of the most expensive districts in Madrid, and indeed Spain. And Chamberi's a great area. The underground and buses are very good and although prices are rising still cheap compared to the UK.
Google _long term rental Madrid_ and you'll find several sites, plus the suggestions in the links


----------



## doyleshelly (Jan 31, 2011)

there are gyms everywhere and with the metro here in Madrid youll be fine commute wise.. your best bet is to book into a hostel or hotel for a week when you get here then go and look at them. 

Ive been here in Madrid since Sept and have reasonable Spanish so If you need a hand with any of this drop me a mail Ill help ya out!

Its a great city!On your budget there would be some good accom around anton martin, atocha and pacifico...


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Solarboy said:


> Hi guys - thanks for our help and the links.. this looks more daunting than I first thought!
> 
> I found a site once that was a property search in spanish and english, but can't find it since.. do you perhaps know what the site is?


Hi,

If you need it in English, try google chrome as a web browser. It has settings to translate any page you open into English instantly. It just changes the text, not page layouts or anything.

My Fiancee uses this while she is learning Spanish and it seems to help!


----------



## mcginlay (Dec 10, 2008)

*Ideas*

Hi there try looking around the Ciudad Jardin area which is right next to El Viso one of the best areas in Madrid. Here you are walking distance to Real Madrid's stadium, you have Parque Berlin which is a lovely park, 2 very good gyms one with rooftop pool, metro for concha espina which wil get you anywhere and there are some nice little Spanish pueblos, I live in one near Calle Pradillo, its a lovely area, quiet from the city but at the same time close to everything. Your budget will get you something easily. As for some of the other posts they are partially true however with your budget you could get somewhere in Salamanca just depends how nice you want it to be!!

The landlords here are a pain in the .ss at the moment. Even for small aprtments they are asking for quite large deposits which never used to happen. In my last house we had to put up an aval of nearly 15k (deposit) which we got back but still a lot to find.

Friends that have smaller 1 and 2 beds have been asked for 2k ish deposit. Trick is to shop around, for everyone that asks for a big deposit there is one who just asks for the 1 month in advance. Good luck let me know if you see anywhere maybe I can check it out for you from the outside.


----------

